# Dogs and human language - amazed



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

That's pretty cool.

Maya spends a lot more time with my wife than with me, on account of her working from home. She's "taught" Maya that the question "who is it?" means she stops what she's doing, jumps on the chair closest to the window, and looks out on the street for signs of humans or cars.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

We are snowed in so I am "forum surfing, " 
I know this is an old thread, but I thought it could be resurrected, I am continually amazed ho many words Addy, who is 8 month now, recognizes without actually being taught,
She is somewhat reluctant to come back inside, apparently the outdoors is way more interesting then inside.
In the evening there is an apple treat given out to both dogs with some training before the handout (i.e. sit, give me a paw, off and take it) I am pretty sure actually saying APPLE isn't included.
Last night yet again addy was dragging her feet coming in, until I said there is going to be an apple given out, she literally flew in to the house and sat in place.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

This is cute and immediately this story comes to mind. Our departed Bailey🌈💔 had an enormous command of spoken words as well as how I was dressed as to which he always responded like a genius. He got a knotted monkey paw toy from a good friend. I was going to throw a clean tennis shoe in the dryer to help fluff a blanket when I remembered his new toy would work perfectly. I asked him "where is the toy Erica got you" He proceeded to take me out in the yard and brought me a canvas doll, Hmmmmm yes Erica did give that to him on a different occasion. So I said yes, good boy, now where is the "new" toy Erica got you? And he took me to the gate Hmmmm I'm thinking he is trying to get in a free for all walk out of this but I played along......... sure enough a few steps down the alley and he grabbed his knotted ball. 😲 We had to spell W A L K , R I D E, BO A T, P A R K, C O O K I E etc etc And if I put on my running shoes as apposed to other tennis shoes he would sit under his leash OR a Bathing suit! (even if it was just because I was going to wash the car) He immediately would gather his pool toys and line them up at the patio door for a pool day. I know this was a long thread Thank-You for letting me share...its the first story of him I got through without crying. 10-25-10 😇 9-6-21 We miss him with every thread of our being as we do all of them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's really interesting..........

Did you ever see the story about a Border Collie on 60 Mintues, the dog understands over 1K words. 
The story has aired several times, Duke's Canine Cognition Center was featured in this story too. 

Duke Canine Cognitive center has a very interesting program. 

Duke Canine Cognition Center | Department of Evolutionary Anthropology

One of the Mods had a Breeder girl for CCI's breeding program. Some of CCI's pups go to the Duke Canine Cognition Center.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

Wolfeye said:


> Does your dog speak your language (as opposed to commands)?


Murphy used to make long sounds just like sentences but without words, as though he knew how to speak but didn't have the capacity to do so, and we regret not encouraging it because he has now given up.


----------

